# NAD: Dr Z Mini Z Blondie!



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Finally (!) got a chance to snap some pics of this atop my homegrown walnut 112 cab (loaded with a Celestion Blue). 




I'm pretty pleased with the sound, though I haven't been able to crank it. Even with the attenuator maxed out, it's still really loud for a 5 watt amp! Amazing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

In my experience, 5W amps are pretty damn loud! Congrats


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really cool.
Congrats!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats! 

I love a blonde Z! Looks great on that cab too, nice pairing.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool little rig - hope you enjoy it and play the crap out of it!!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice. New on 2nd hand? It looks perfect with that cab.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

zdogma said:


> Very nice. New on 2nd hand? It looks perfect with that cab.


Thanks everyone! It is used, but it's in perfect shape and I agree: very happy atop that cab. Reacts a little differently from my Maz Jr but it's got some great sounds at much more reasonable volumes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Did you build that cab?? It's gorgeous. Congrats on the NAD!


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, you lucky son of a gun...Congrats!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Did you build that cab?? It's gorgeous. Congrats on the NAD!


I was just about to write virtually the same thing!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats - love my blond Z Carmen Ghia


----------

